# Sylvia Kristel, Gisela Hahn, Christine Glasner @ Es war nicht die Nachtigall [aka Julia] (BRD 1974)



## Ruffah (29 Okt. 2015)

*Sylvia Kristel, Gisela Hahn, Christine Glasner @ Es war nicht die Nachtigall [aka Julia] (BRD 1974) [full frontal]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : SKGHCG-EwNDN1974.rar - 251 MiB
Duration : 11mn 47s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 243 Kbps
Audio : ac3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

SKGHCG-EwNDN1974.rar (251,33 MB) - uploaded.net
or
DepositFiles


*Teri Tordai @ Es war nicht die Nachtigall [aka Julia] (BRD 1974)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : TT-EwNDN1974.rar - 203 MiB
Duration : 11mn 43s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 218 Kbps
Audio : ac3 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*


TT-EwNDN1974.rar (203,04 MB) - uploaded.net
or
DepositFiles



All-in-1:
Title : ALL-EwNDN1974.rar - 454 MiB
Duration : 23mn 31s

*Download:*

ALL-EwNDN1974.rar (454,37 MB) - uploaded.net
or
DepositFiles

.​


----------



## Weltenbummler (30 Okt. 2015)

Sehr erotisch sehen die Frauen aus.


----------



## Voyeurfriend (31 Okt. 2015)

Grossartig. Einfach grossartig!!!:thumbup:


----------



## aboutschmidt (24 Nov. 2021)

jaja, schon lustig diese alten filme


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2021)

leider sind die Links tot


----------

